# Sandusky Bay marinas



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

howdy! I’m south of Cleveland and thinking of hitting a few docks this weekend that I️ have permission to access. Curious if there’s at least skim ice locked up in the marinas out there. I️ have an ice fishing itch that needs scratched. Thanks for anyone willing to keep me posted!


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Wasn't any Saturday but I can't speak for today


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

EyeCatchEm said:


> Wasn't any Saturday but I can't speak for today


Any updates out there? I️ don’t want to drive 1.5 hours and there’s no ice to fish even from a dock. Thanks!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I have not had a chance to check any to give a safe report im sorry.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I would assume if it is a sheltered marina, it would have ice. Every one that i saw yesterday (West Harbor) was iced over unless they had their bubbler running. Honestly, don't even need the ice to fish off the docks vertical with your ice gear. The marina i fished yesterday had some open spots that i fished and no need for the auger or spud to make a hole. Just drop my transducer float next to one of the dock supports and drop my jig next to that. I hit the marina docks in the winter because the ice is not what i would like...... those fish are likely there all year long, you could do the same type of fishing in the summer with your flasher if you wanted.


----------



## addicted to fish (Jan 14, 2012)

Have a place on the water in Sandusky bay. Everything south of marblehead was iced over on sun. With warm temps I hope it holds out. Can’t wait for the next cold spell. I plan on setting up camp right in front of my place this winter to see if the perch,crappie,bluegill,And bass hold there all year. Uasully catch a ton of perch of my deck after October. 6’ of water on average all around me. I will keep all posted if it pans out!my profile pic is taken from my deck


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

If ya ever need company on the ice........ just let me know.


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

I second that id be more than happy to join ya on the ice


----------



## addicted to fish (Jan 14, 2012)

AtticaFish said:


> If ya ever need company on the ice........ just let me know.


----------



## addicted to fish (Jan 14, 2012)

Will let you guys know hopefully in a week or two when I check the ice again. Come on cold weather !actually I will be up for the walleye drop on sun. Maybe check then and see if the marina is good.


----------



## addicted to fish (Jan 14, 2012)

AtticaFish said:


> If ya ever need company on the ice........ just let me know.


Hey Attica. Pm me so we can put something together.


----------

